# Cicciogamer89



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2017)

*Cicciogamer89* pseudonimo Mirko Alessandrini è uno youtuber romano. Il suo canale dedicato ai videogiochi conta *più di un milione* di iscritti.
Vi piace?

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ultimo video


----------



## martinmilan (24 Febbraio 2017)

me fa schiattà


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2017)

Ma per piacere  perché dovete dare visibilità a questi pseudo personaggi per gente ritardata .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda considero interessanti solo gli youtuber che documentano qualcosa che può suscitare interesse, uno HumanSafari per dirne uno che comunque mette anche una certa cura nelle riprese e nel montaggio... Il resto è feccia, mia personale opinione soprattutto sta gente che fa gameplay.


----------



## juventino (24 Febbraio 2017)

Credo che non arriverà mai il giorno in cui riuscirò a comprendere il senso di buttare secondi, minuti o ore della propria vita avanti a YouTube per vedere tizi che giocano.


----------



## Giangy (24 Febbraio 2017)

Ma chi il romano? Ho visto qualche video, ma nulla di più... uso più che altro YouTube, per vedere qualche video riguardo il Milan, una volta guardavo il Ras della Fossa, che era un tifoso milanista, ma purtroppo è sparito da YouTube già da due anni, e forse anche da qualche social network. Poi più che altro guardo video di news di tecnologia/elettronica, ma più che altro ascolto musica.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Febbraio 2017)

Breaking Italy e link4universe meritano. Per il resto seguo solo gente che fa video/recensioni di caciatori (es. Scoutnationhd o world of football).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Da videogiocatore vecchia scuola che gioca da più di 20 anni, darei allegramente fuoco a tutti questi tizi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2017)

Proprio ieri ero all'ipercoop allo stand dei libri noto un libro con cicciogamer in copertina... Ma ora fanno tutti i libri gli youtuber? Comunque meglio lui di Favj.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri ero all'ipercoop allo stand dei libri noto un libro con cicciogamer in copertina... Ma ora fanno tutti i libri gli youtuber? Comunque meglio lui di Favj.


Almeno lui è una persona umile ed i gameplay li fa. I video di Favij sono confusionari e lui non fa altro che cazzeggiare, non sono mai stato un suo fan e non sono iscritto al suo canale, ma negli ultimi video che ho sbirciato sono più le volte di lui che fa lo scem.o per avere le visualizzazioni piuttosto che far vedere i giochi. Comunque sto video mi fa morire, cioè non so se fa veramente o no.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Quà invece si commuove per il milione di iscritti, guardate il finale del video.


----------



## Butcher (24 Febbraio 2017)

Please...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Febbraio 2017)

che schifo. Che mondo di m_e_r_d_a.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2017)

Ma basta con questa gente... Fossero nati 20 anni prima li avrebbero mandati a zappare la terra.


----------



## Tic (24 Febbraio 2017)

ma poi l'hanno pijato quello che gli spalmò la nutella in faccia?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> ma poi l'hanno pijato quello che gli spalmò la nutella in faccia?


Si ed hanno fatto pure amicizia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Febbraio 2017)

Il degrado.


----------



## Giangy (24 Febbraio 2017)

Notare i capelli nerazzurri! Lui se non sbaglio è della Roma.


----------



## juventino (24 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quà invece si commuove per il milione di iscritti, guardate il finale del video.



Stai trollando?


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2017)

E' un personaggio odioso, ma che ha capito benissimo come fare soldi su youtube.

L'unico youtuber che parla di videogames e che guardo con piacere è Queltaleale, sperando non prenda una brutta piega anche lui.


----------

